# Which book would you re-read



## DocJohnB (Feb 17, 2009)

Which book would you re-read again if it were available on Kindle.

For me it would be James Michener's Hawaii.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't reread much but I'll agree on that one.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Everything by Pearl Buck starting with The Good Earth.


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

Anything by Terry Goodkind, Peter Hamilton and Dan Simmons.  And my latest favorite is the Outlander series--thanks to KB.


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

And I guess, academically, this is one of my all time faves:








Not on Kindle though


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Anything by King especially The Stand!


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Replay by Ken Grimwood
Time and Again by Finney
The entire Riverworld series by Farmer


----------



## traceyreads (Dec 18, 2008)

I am a habitualy re-reader. I have many many "comfort books" that I read over and over again if the mood strikes.  They include anything by Jane Austen or Vonnegut, and some childhood favs like Watership Down and Huckleberry Finn. Oh, and I read A Confederacy of Dunces at least once a year, never fails to make me laugh. 

I have noticed that I re-read a little less now that my Kindle has provided easy access to new books.  

Thanks to the Kindleboards, I have recently read the first few Outlander books, and they will certainly be re-read in the future...


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

Harry Potter!!!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

All the Tolkien books, and much of the older sci-fi by such as Norten, Norse, Zelazny and Asimov.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Gone with the Wind - over, over and over

Outlander Series

Snowflower and the Secret Fan

Mozart's Wife

I have many others!


----------



## stargazer0725 (Feb 10, 2009)

Well, I'm a big King fan (and The Stand is a particular favorite), but it seems you're asking about books NOT currently in the Kindle store.

I'd have to go with Shogun, by James Clavell.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Sorry I missed the NOT in the Kindle store part. I must pay closer attention... 

The Thornbirds

The Good Earth


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

traceyreads said:


> Oh, and I read A Confederacy of Dunces at least once a year, never fails to make me laugh.


I totally agree, a great book and hilarious.

Also:

Lonesome Dove by Larry McMurtry.

Boys and Girls Together by William Goldman.


----------



## stargazer0725 (Feb 10, 2009)

Okay, Linda, since you mentioned Thornbirds (which I loved), I've also got to mention another Aussie novel that I enjoyed and was made into an HBO mini-series back in the early 80's: All the Rivers Run, by Nancy Cato

I wore out my paperback at least a decade ago and haven't been able to find it in print again.


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

I don't typically reread Stephen King books, but one of my faves to reread by him is "The Eyes of the Dragon".  I originally read it about 20 years ago (oh my that's a lot of time when it is in black and white ) and still consider it one of his best.


----------



## stargazer0725 (Feb 10, 2009)

Good book, BambiB - it was my first King book.  I just pulled two paperback copies of that down from my bookshelf Tuesday night and am introducing my son to Mr. King for the first time.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

_Redeeming Love_ by Francine Rivers
Any and all Tolkien books

I would pay whatever price they were offered at!


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

BambiB said:


> Anything by Terry Goodkind, Peter Hamilton and Dan Simmons. And my latest favorite is the Outlander series--thanks to KB.


I just finished Judas Unchained in DTB, loved it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

chobitz said:


> Anything by King especially The Stand!


This is available on Kindle.


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

Gruntman said:


> I just finished Judas Unchained in DTB, loved it.


I was reading Pandora's Star in DTB when I got my Kindle and finished reading it on the Kindle! OK, LR, this is on the Kindle; I missed the part about it having to be a book not on the K. 
But none of Goodkinds are on the K...so sad , such a great series!


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

one series that I have read and enjoyed that I can't find on the Kindle is Katerine Kerr:  the Deverry novels(Daggerspell and the following books of the series)


----------



## DocJohnB (Feb 17, 2009)

I truly didn't think I would get this kind of a response . . . at least not so quickly.

There are some seriously good reads amongst your choices.

Although some misinterpreted my question, their responses piqued my interest.

I (macho retired Navyman that I am) am not really into Romance novels at all, but I did some looking over at the Kindle store and think I may have to (at least) put _Outlander _on my wish list. If I like it may even read the whole series.

Thanks for the input.[/color]pt]


----------



## Good Old Neon (Jan 14, 2009)

I’ve been carry around a copy of David Foster Wallace’s Infinite Jest since its release in 97, and have read it and re-read it and re-re-read more times than I can recall. His book of essays, A Supposedly Fun Thing I’ll Never Do Again is just as delicious, and every bit as intellectually stimulating. Hell, the same could be said of all of Wallace’s works.  

Others would include Cormac McCarthy, both The Road and Blood Meridian – Denis Johnson’s Already Dead: A California Gothic, anything by Irvine Welsh, particularly, Marabou Stork Nightmares, lots of Bukowski, Kerouac, Hunter Thompson, I could go on and on. 

A second (or third or fourth) read through usually unearths treasures missed the first go round, and I often find myself appreciating a novel more thoroughly after a re-read.


----------



## Benjamin (Dec 26, 2008)

It by King


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Rosamunde Pilcher


----------



## VMars (Feb 8, 2009)

All the Harry Potter books. Of course, I already have re-read them, but still.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Harry Potter
Mitford Series
The Cat Who series
Tony Hillerman
Reginald Hill
Jean Auel

I have all these in DTB and re-read at least all of them once a year.  There are others on the kindle that I have the DTB and will evenutally replace them and re-read those.  Along with Outland series, Distant Cousin, In Her Name, etc.  I re-read a lot!


----------



## AnnFrances (Feb 8, 2009)

stargazer0725 said:


> Okay, Linda, since you mentioned Thornbirds (which I loved), I've also got to mention another Aussie novel that I enjoyed and was made into an HBO mini-series back in the early 80's: All the Rivers Run, by Nancy Cato
> 
> I wore out my paperback at least a decade ago and haven't been able to find it in print again.


I loved the miniseries and was in Australia last November. I wanted to see similar places. I didn't but I still remember with fondness


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

This book came out in 1875. My grandparents loved it, my aunts loved it, my father loved it....I read it the first time when I was probably 13 and just re-read it this weekend...in a Kindle version! It was a hoot and I thought it was much funnier all these years later. It does stand the test of time, that's for sure.

I bought it from Amazon (the $6 version is better formatted than the $1.59 version) but you can also find it on Google books, download the PDF and send it to your Kindle, if you want to get it for free.


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

Love your tag line AnnFrances!  LOL!!


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

BambiB said:


> Love your tag line AnnFrances! LOL!!


Although, is this the place to so blatantly announce your political leaning?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Harry Potter
All of Susan Howatch (only two are Kindleized)
To Kill a Mockingbird
The Good Earth
Child of the Morning
All of Helen MacInnes
All of Mary Stewart
River God and The Seventh Scroll (Wilbur Smith)
All of Rex Stout/Nero Wolfe
Larry Karp's Dr. Purdue Series
Simon Brett's Mrs. Pargeter series
A Ruling Passion and Sleeping Beauty (Judith Michael)

and a lot more.  I'm a big rereader.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

gertiekindle said:


> Harry Potter
> All of Susan Howatch (only two are Kindleized)
> To Kill a Mockingbird
> The Good Earth
> ...


Definitely all the Rex Stout/Nero Wolfe, they are my all-time favorites and I have them all in DTB, but would rather have them in Kindle to re-read for the umpteenth time.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

crebel said:


> Definitely all the Rex Stout/Nero Wolfe, they are my all-time favorites and I have them all in DTB, but would rather have them in Kindle to re-read for the umpteenth time.


I just finished rereading Murder By the Book. The pages are starting to separate from the spine. Woe is me.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

davem2bits said:


> Boys and Girls Together by William Goldman.


This is my second favorite book. Fortunately, I own it in DTB.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

YouKneeK said:


> This book and its sequels, in a heartbeat. I borrowed them from the library so I never owned my own copies. I would definitely purchase them for the Kindle and re-read them. His later books by a different publisher are all available, but only two of his earlier books published by Random House are on the Kindle. In my opinion, his earliest books were the best.


I absolutely agree. The Riftwar Saga remains the best of his many series.


----------



## Marcthekindlefreak (Jan 5, 2009)

i agree with harry potter i have read 1&2 4 times 3,4,5 3 times and 6&7 2 times


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

I have two copies of this on one of my bookshelves about three feet apart and I'm sure there is another copy in a box but I'd still love to reread it on my Kindle.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

Am not so sure about the "if they were on the Kindle part."  I reread all of the following every so many years.  Only the Hillerman books are all available for Kindle.  Since I have these books to date in hard copy, I'm not going to buy Kindle copies of them just to have them on Kindle.

Dick Francis
Dana Stabenow
Jonathan Kellerman
James Herriot
Nevada Barr
Tony Hillerman


----------



## Arkhan (Feb 17, 2009)

I would have to say it would be Brian Lumley. I am completely shocked that the Necroscope series has not been added to the Kindle yet. 

Then again, I am not fully aware of what is not available yet since I do not have mine yet.


----------



## Gary Edward (Dec 8, 2008)

<------


----------



## deMoMo (Feb 10, 2009)

Hands down, Last Days of Summer by Steve Kluger.


----------



## Harmakhet (Feb 12, 2009)

Arkhan said:


> I would have to say it would be Brian Lumley. I am completely shocked that the Necroscope series has not been added to the Kindle yet.
> 
> Then again, I am not fully aware of what is not available yet since I do not have mine yet.


Ah! I had forgotten about Lumley. I never really read his Necrosope books but I did get turned on to his Cuthulu Cycle books. I love Lovecraftian stories and these were just great. Guess I need to add them to my list.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

ellenoc said:


> Am not so sure about the "if they were on the Kindle part." I reread all of the following every so many years. Only the Hillerman books are all available for Kindle. Since I have these books to date in hard copy, I'm not going to buy Kindle copies of them just to have them on Kindle.
> 
> Dick Francis


Dick Francis has eight Kindle books so far. As much as I like his books, and like you, I don't reread him often enough to justify replacing them on Kindle. I'm just getting those I don't have.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Sorry I missed the NOT in the Kindle store part. I must pay closer attention...
> 
> The Thornbirds


Linda, Have you ever read her book Tim? I think it's an even better book than The Thornbirds..


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Linda, Have you ever read her book Tim? I think it's an even better book than The Thornbirds..


I didn't care for The Thornbirds, maybe I'll check out Tim - thanks luv


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Linda, Have you ever read her book Tim? I think it's an even better book than The Thornbirds..


I loved Tim. That was a great book...at least when I read it a zillion years ago. I guess it is not available in a Kindle edition?

L


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

BambiB said:


> But none of Goodkinds are on the K...so sad , such a great series!


The first on is Kindlized, the rest are supposed to be coming sometime. Terry Goodkind was not too fond of of ebooks, but Amazon approached him, gave him a kindle, and convinced him to release Wizard's First Rule in Kindle format (in fact, it is kindle exclusive for awhile).

What is interesting is that since Terry had retained his ebook rights, he did not release it through his regular publisher, but through a smaller ebook only one, which supposedly gives a much better royality rate.


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

TM said:


> The first on is Kindlized, the rest are supposed to be coming sometime. Terry Goodkind was not too fond of of ebooks, but Amazon approached him, gave him a kindle, and convinced him to release Wizard's First Rule in Kindle format (in fact, it is kindle exclusive for awhile).
> 
> What is interesting is that since Terry had retained his ebook rights, he did not release it through his regular publisher, but through a smaller ebook only one, which supposedly gives a much better royality rate.


Good for him. And maybe good for us.


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Gruntman said:


> Good for him. And maybe good for us.


I think it is... and it does mean, that with a higher royalty rate, the books can be lower priced, and the author still makes a decent amount.


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

TM said:


> I think it is... and it does mean, that with a higher royalty rate, the books can be lower priced, and the author still makes a decent amount.


Not only that but this might nudge other authors who haven't sold ebook rights while boosting the small publishers who cater to us.


----------



## CuriousLaura (Feb 7, 2009)

LOR and Harry Potter, for fun 
The Catcher in the Rye, Siddhartha and The Prophet for inspiration (read them every year)
100 years of Solitude 
All by Paulo Cohelo
Anne Rice, Vampire series
And a bunch of others...love to re-read books


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

TM said:


> The first on is Kindlized, the rest are supposed to be coming sometime. Terry Goodkind was not too fond of of ebooks, but Amazon approached him, gave him a kindle, and convinced him to release Wizard's First Rule in Kindle format (in fact, it is kindle exclusive for awhile).
> 
> What is interesting is that since Terry had retained his ebook rights, he did not release it through his regular publisher, but through a smaller ebook only one, which supposedly gives a much better royality rate.


Interesting! I saw they have the first one and they show Pillars of Creation, but it isn't actually there. I really hope he likes the ebook format; maybe we should all email him! 
Thanks for the insidrer info!


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

I reread Tolkien's books every year and would love to see them on kindle.


----------



## Arkhan (Feb 17, 2009)

Aravis60 said:


> I reread Tolkien's books every year and would love to see them on kindle.


You are kidding, right? Honestly, I didn't even bother to look yet because I just assumed this was a given. It was one of the top choices for my first Kindle read. It is only the most popular fantasy book of all time. You can't read fantasy without at least knowing of the story, even if you have never actually read it. Isn't is kind of sacreligious to put any other fantasy book out on Kindle without this being the first one available? I guess I will go back to looking at the special edition Hardback version of LoTR because I need a good copy to stand the test of time.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Arkhan said:


> You are kidding, right? Honestly, I didn't even bother to look yet because I just assumed this was a given. It was one of the top choices for my first Kindle read. It is only the most popular fantasy book of all time. You can't read fantasy without at least knowing of the story, even if you have never actually read it. Isn't is kind of sacreligious to put any other fantasy book out on Kindle without this being the first one available? I guess I will go back to looking at the special edition Hardback version of LoTR because I need a good copy to stand the test of time.


There have been a couple of threads about this. Don't expect LOTR on Kindle any time soon.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> There have been a couple of threads about this. Don't expect LOTR on Kindle any time soon.


Perhaps not in this lifetime...


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> There have been a couple of threads about this. Don't expect LOTR on Kindle any time soon.


Sure, it will be Kindlized right after JK lets them do Harry Potter.


----------



## Arkhan (Feb 17, 2009)

LuckyRainbow said:


> Sure, it will be Kindlized right after JK lets them do Harry Potter.


LOL, maybe I need to do some research. These are some of the big ones I figured would be all for the Kindle support.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Arkhan said:


> LOL, maybe I need to do some research. These are some of the big ones I figured would be all for the Kindle support.


JK is determined to deny us Muggles our only magic: the Kindle. Never mind that she is a Muggle, too. (She is in serious denial but that's a discussion for another thread.)


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

CuriousLaura said:


> love to re-read books


Oh, to be young again and know I am re-reading a book.


----------

